
How selling citizenship is now big business - hhs
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-49958628
======
zannaxy
Incredible, I knew Vanuatu was used for some shady stuff, but this is pretty
grand, free pass to walk around Europe for $150k

~~~
Aperocky
That actually sounds like way too much for a free pass to Europe..

